# My list is too big



## Stephan (Jun 8, 2006)

Hi everyone - It's been a while. I just tried posting this with a longer covering note only to be told to shorten it. Too late  This is my collection to date.


Cypripedioideae
Mexipedium
M xerophyticum
Paphiopedilum
Complex Hybrids
P (Colevans X Winston Churchill 'lind') X Zodiac Glory 'Marie'
P (Julia Marsh X Laelia Aislabie) X self
P (Linda McCubben X Ayjay) X Ayjay
P (Wallur - Zephyr) X Sunland 'King of Sweden'
P Aragon 'Katherine' X Global Passport 'Simplicity'
P Blendanova
P Dramatic X p sukhakulii
P Fiona Banks 'W O C' x Global Passport 'Simplicity'
P Geelong X Rollright "Fusue"
P Gigi X charlesworthii 'Virginia'
P Jocelyn 'Canary" X Camberwick 'Tara'
P Lamourose 'A2058' x Pathfinder Legend 'W O C'
P Lyric 'Wonderbah' X Copperware "Wonderbah'
P Magic Mood 'Peach Delight' X Paph bellatulum var album
P McLaren Park X P Oscar Sherman
P Meadowlark X Milmoore
P Saint Alban
P Sandra Mary 'Terry' AM/AOS X Inca 'Terry'
P Showpiece X (Personality X MandyLu)
P Silvara 'Novella' X charleswothii 'Croydon'
P Sparkling Wine X Kimberley Szabo
P Spring Creek
P Steve Waters x henryanum
P Steve Waters x sukhakulii
P Stormway Melbourne
P sukhakulii X Memoria Bill Farquarson
P Sunlit Meadow X Macabre
P Tamirose 'Trimmer' x fairrieanum 'East India'
P Zodiac Glory 'Karen' HCC/AOC X Botan Hill 'Frodo"
Maudiae and its hybrids
P (Onyx X Mystic Jewel) X Luna Moth 'Wide Petals'
P (sukhakulii X Nettie McNay) X callosum 'JAC'
P acmodontum X Redfire
P Bell-maud
P Black Stallion x ( P. Gloriosum X P. Red Maude)
P Cinder Cone x Saint Swithin
P Dragon Hold
P Dragon Ruby
P Drayton Ruby
P Emerald X Pacific Magic
P fairrieanum `Wild' x Hsinying Maru
P fairrieanum X Dragon Ruby
P fairrieanum x Maudiae 'Cooper'
P Flame Arrow 'Sceptre' X Night Arrow 'Obsidian'
P Flame Arrow X Maudiae
P Friedrich Mellin
P Gloriosum X P Double Deception
P Greengull
P Joanne's Wine
P Keylime 'In Charm' X fairreanum 'Ho'
P Knock Knock
P Luther Slaughter
P Macabre X Ruby Leopard 'Kuo Jang' SM/TVS
P Makuli
P Makuli x wardii
P Maudiae
P Maudiae Coloratum 'Florafest' HCC QOS x 'Ox Blood'
P Maudiae 'Flaming Ruby' x Robert Ward 'WOC'
P Maudiae 'Los Osos' x Pulsar 'Grande'
P Maudiae 'Magnificum' X fairrieanum var Album AM/AOS
P Pacific Magic X Magic Gem
P Petula
P Pink Enchantress
P Purity
P Purple Velvet
P Raisin Pie 'Newk' HCC/QOS
P Red Dragon 'Flame Thrower'
P Red Glory X Fremont Peak
P Red Glory X henryanum
P Red Sky X Sukhakulii 'Jay'
P Satchel Paige
P Shadowlands 'Symmetry' x mastersianum
P Solum X Maudiae 'Magnificum'
P Starr Flies
P sukhakulii X Vintner's Treasure
P Yachio Spring X P. Fremont Peak
P. Macmauden 'V2'
Multi-floral hybrids
Multi
P (chamberlainianum X praestans) X St Swithin 'Virginia'
P (primulinum X purpurascens) X loweii
P Angel's Hair x Screaming Eagle
P Bel Royal X lowii
P concolor x Helvetia 'Florafest'
P Coos X P haynaldianum
P Deli Saint
P Delophyllum X philipinense
P Delrosi 'Renown' x concolor 'Rounder'
P Dollcevita
P Formosa Lady
P Gaez 'Album' X primulinum
P Greyii 'White Ice' X P E O Y 'Golden'
P haynaldianum X Duke of Earl
P Jazz 'Landsdale' X St Swithin 'Virginia'
P Lady Isabel 'Mei Chen Yellow' X vietnamense '#5'
P Love Song X phillipinense
P Memoria Rosmarie Glanz
P phillipinense 'OZ' X P.E.O.Y 'Golden'
P Pinocchio X vietnamense
P primulinum 'Yellow Orb' X Angel Hair 'Dreadlocks'
P Redstart
P Redtstart 'Chilton' X St Swithin 'Superb'
P Rose Tapestry
P rothschildianum "P & R" x Bel Royal "Prince"
P St Swithin 'Libra' X moquetteanum
P St Swithin X Maudiae
P St. Swithin 'Sunnybank' FCC/AOC X P. praestans 'Dark'
P sukhakulii X (acmodontum X phillipinense)
P Susan Booth x lowii
P Susan Booth X moquettianum
P Susan Booth x Paph. wenshanense
P Toni Semple X Saint Swithin
P Transvaal 'Verlayne' AM/AOS X micranthum 'Red Pouch'
P Transvaal X delenatii
P Tristar Rainbow
P Vanguard 'Pulongong' X micranthum 'Select #3'
P Vanguard ' Super Dry' SM/JOGA x vietnamense '#5'
P Vanguard X henryanum
P Yellow Tiger X sanderianum
P Zycleon
Primary
P ang thong x lowii 'Princess 2'
P ang-thong 'Candor' x sukhakulii 'Candor' #1 AM/AOS
P callosum X rothschildianum
P chamberlainianum var liemianum X P praestans
P Clinkaberryanum 'Chilton'
P Delliana
P Delophyllum
P Delophyllum
P Delrosi
P Delrosi #7
P Diane
P Dollgoldi
P E Holt
P Envy Green
P esquirolei X liemianum
P Gerd Rollke
P Glaucolowii
P Glaucopar
P glaucophylum X ang-thong
P Gloria Naugle
P Gloria Naugle (Dark Star)
P Harold Koopowitz
P Helvetia
P Helvetia #2
P Helvetia (R Kerr)
P hennisianum X lowii
P Houghtinae
P Houghtinae (R Kerr)
P Jogjae
P Jogjae (R Kerr)
P Lawless Tristan
P Limidolli
P Lynleigh Koopowitz from Dark Star
P Lynleigh Koopowitz from K & H
P Madiotianum
P Michael Koopowitz
P Millmanii
P Millmanii (EDOS)
P Millmanii (Florafest)
P Millmanii (LADOS)
P moquettianum X bellatulum
P niveum X P laevigatum
P Noël Bernard
P Oberhausens Diamant
P Parcolor
P parishii x malipoense
P parishii X p dianthum
P phillipinense X bellatulum
P Pinocchio
P Primcolor
P primulinum X concolor
P Princess May
P Robinianum
P Rolfei
P Roselynn Gray
P rothschlidianum X laevigatum
P Saint Swithin #6
P Sand Dollar
P Stone Ground
P stonei X moquettianum
P thailandense 'Leslie May Naro' X laevigatum
P Tinicum
P Transdoll
P Transvaal
P William Ambler
P Woluwense
P Wössner Bellsand
P Wössner Vietnam Wings
P Yellow Tiger
Single fowered Hybrids
P Anni Fuchs
P Armeni White (B. Jones)
P Armeni White (Florafest)
P Armeni White (K & H )
P concolor X hangianum
P Deperle
P Dusty Miller EDOS
P Dusty Miller Florafest
P Evadne
P Evelyn Rollke
P Fanaticum X Mem Larry Heur
P Franz Glanz
P Fumi's Gold `Giant' x micranthum `P & R #!'
P H Ballantine
P Ho Chi Minh
P Lawrebel
P Leeanum
P Leeanum
P Ma Belle
P Ma Belle (West Bne)
P Madame Martinet
P Magic Lantern
P mastersianum X esquirolei
P Nisqually
P Norito Hasegawa
P Papa Röhl
P Psyche X bellatulum
P Saiun
P Tonsuk
P Vexillarium
P Winifred Hollington
P Wössner Goldsuk
P Wössner Vietnam Love
P. Tag 2574
P. 7587 - Gordon's Oz
P. Armeni White X niveum
P. Asteroid X P. Starchild
P. Asteroid 'Orbit' X Sierra Lace 'Lemonade'
P. Colorkuli
P. Double Deception 'Envy' X James Bacon 'Yellow'
P. Fanaticum 'Hsinying' BM/TPS x vietnamense 'Valentine'
P. James Bacon 'GB' X Asteroid 'Orbit'
P. Jerry Boote
P. Jerry Boote (R Kerr)
P. Symondsiae
P. Vanda M Pearman
P. Vanda M Pearman 'No. 2'
P. Varuna
P. wenshanense X Fanaticum
Paph Tag 107 - Gordon's Oz
Species
P chamberlainianum
P chamberlainianum 'CHOC TIP' X Self
P chamberlainianum primulinum
P charleswothii
P charleswothii (R. Kerr)
P ciliolare
P crossii v 'sublaeve' (aka callosum v 'sublaeve')
P delenatii
P druryii 'Pin Stripe' x druryii '#1'
P esquirolei
P exul
P fowlei (EDOS)
P fowlei (Noel Donnely)
P gardineri `Flashy' x `Darkest'
P gratrixianum
P hainanense
P haynaldianum
P haynaldianum
P haynaldianum
P hennisianum
P henryanum
P henryanum 'In Charm' by self
P hirsuitissimum
P insigne
P insigne var Albo Marginata "K & H' X '#2'
P insigne var Sanderae
P insigne var. Maulei x self
P insigne#2
P laevigatum#1
P laevigatum#2
P liemianum 'Ralph' X 'Gigantess'
P lowii
P lowii ( 'Spoonbill' HCC/AOC x 'Phyliss' )
P lowii 'Select' x self
P malipoense 'Mint' X ( 'Jade Giant' Am/AOC)
P micranthum
P micranthum (EDOS)
P micranthum (K & H)
P moquettianum
P moquettianum
P moquettianum (EDOS)
P parishii 'WOC' X 'WIT'
P philippinense
P philippinense (R Kerr)
P primulinum var flavum
P roebbelenii 'Charles E' FCC/AOC
P spicerianum
P spicerianum (west Brisbane)
P spicerianum 'Tinonee' X 'Goliath'
P sukhakulii
P sukhakulii
P sukhakulii 'Scottie' x sukhakulii 'Anne' AM-AD/AOC-QOS
P tonsum
P venustum forma measuresianum
P villosum
P villosum 'Gash" HCC/AOS
P villosum var boxallii
P virens
P wardii
Phragmipedium
Multi
P. Ackers Luminary X Waunakee Sunset
P. China Dragon 4n
P. Demetria X Twilight
P. Don Wimber
P. Estee Hanson
P. Geralda X sargentianum
P. Grouville
P. Jason Fischer
P. Jason Fischer
P. Lynn Evans-Goldner
P. Magdalene Rose 4N
P. richteri X Mem Dick Clements
P. Rosy Charm
P. Schroderae (K & H)
P. Schroderae (Nicky's)
P. Sherman's March
P. St Ouens
P. Twilight 4n X besseae 4n
P. Vittabess X longifolium
Primary
P besseae X lindenii
P. Calurum
P. Calarum (Logan O.S.)
P. Calurum (EDOS)
P. Calurum (QOS)
P. Carrefour Selous
P. Court Jester
P. Eric Young
P. Eric Young
P. Eric Young (var roezlii cross)
P. Franz Glanz
P. Fred Wright
P. Geralda
P. Grande
P. Grande 'Batrat'
P. Grande 'Chinaman"
P. Green Hornet
P. Hanne Popow
P. Hanne Popow EDOS
P. Lutz Röllke
P. Maria Glanz
P. Mem Dick Clements
P. Memoria Neil Mitchell
P. Olaf Gruss
P. Paul Eugene Conroy
P. Praying Mantis
P. Sedenii
P. Sedinii 'Candidum'
P. Sorcerer's Apprentice
P. Tall Tails
P. Tall Tails (Nth Brisbane)
Species
P besseae
P besseae 'Fireball' X "Glow Worm'
P besseae (eBay)
P besseae (P & R)
P boisseierianum var czerwiakowianum
P longifolium
P longifolium (K & H)
P longifolium 'Mac'
P longifolium var roezlii
P pearcii
P pearcii (var giganteum?)
P pearcii var equadorense
P sargentianum
P schlimii

Cheers
Stephan


----------



## lienluu (Jun 8, 2006)

Wow! That's quite a list! I started working on a list last night, but it's too much work since i have never kept a list before so I was just going by memory. I think this weekend i might go out and make a complete list of everything... but then again i am lazy and might give up after a few minutes!


----------



## Gideon (Jun 8, 2006)

Nice collection Stephan, it has grown considerably


----------



## couscous74 (Jun 8, 2006)

Wow, Stephan... that is some list!!!


----------



## bench72 (Jun 8, 2006)

Holey Moley... since when has Brisvegas been the Slipper Capital of Oz???

Excellent collection!


----------



## Stephan (Jun 9, 2006)

bench72 said:


> Holey Moley... since when has Brisvegas been the Slipper Capital of Oz???
> 
> Excellent collection!



Thanks man - not just yet though  Many of these plants are seedlings or advanced seedlings - others are damn fine plants (my Eric Young is in flower - to post in near future). Still others are el cheapo speculators bought at Orchid shows in and around Brisbane. I've done a fair bit of travelling - Port Maquarie next month  Soon now, I'll have to do what a lot of my peers are telling me I'll have to - weed. Not looking forward to that but it'll be for the best. Persistence is what got me to this point - I also got a little help from our West Aussie friend and wish I could return the favour but quarantine rules are strict there.

From pretty much here on - if it doesn't have good form and it's saleable I keep it healthy and sell it in flower. If it doesn't have any value to me I either donate or dump depending on the plant quality.

Cheers
Stephan


----------



## bench72 (Jun 9, 2006)

oooh yes, I can't wait till Port Mac! I'm going splits with a couple of the members in my orchid society so I'll no doubt end up with a few others apart from one or two other full flask that I will get... are you getting anything from In-Charm? And what about the goss with Peru-flora bringing Phrag kovachii?


----------



## Marco (Jun 9, 2006)

Stephan that is one big list!!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 10, 2006)

Is there anything you don't have???


----------



## Stephan (Jun 12, 2006)

SlipperFan said:


> Is there anything you don't have???



Yep - Room!!!!!:rollhappy:


----------



## littlefrog (Jun 12, 2006)

Stephan said:


> Yep - Room!!!!!:rollhappy:


Always room for one more. And if not, you can send some my way...

That is one heck of a list. I thought I had a lot of plants... And no way I'll be making a list, I really don't want to know.


----------



## PeteKurt (Jul 19, 2022)

Wow, that's an incredible list, you must be busy!


----------



## BrucherT (Jul 19, 2022)

Holy crow.


----------



## abax (Jul 19, 2022)

The first post is from 2006. I'd love to know how this order is progressing.
Addendum: Holy CROW??? Brucher, is that Chicagoese for holy cow or??? :>)


----------



## NYEric (Jul 20, 2022)

Not too big.


----------



## Guldal (Jul 20, 2022)

abax said:


> Addendum: Holy CROW??? Brucher, is that Chicagoese for holy cow or??? :>)


Dear Angela, I think you are barking up the totally wrong tree here!

This post made me sure, that Brucher almost certainly is of Hopi descent - and of course is referring to Crow Mother (Angwusnasomtaka), who plays an important role i Hopi mythology/cosmology. If hiz pedigree is of another character, I fear we unfortunately have a flagrant case of cultural appropriation at hand!


----------



## abax (Jul 20, 2022)

Jens, you're probably right. What do I know about Hopi cosmology or Chicagoese for that
matter! I'm from N. African/Middle Eastern/Appalachian descent. Sephardic people
have their own linguistic peculiarities and that doesn't make much sense to me either.


----------



## Karp60 (Jul 20, 2022)

Stephan said:


> Hi everyone - It's been a while. I just tried posting this with a longer covering note only to be told to shorten it. Too late  This is my collection to date.
> 
> 
> Cypripedioideae
> ...


You are blessed with warm climate, Victorians have to pay hefty heating bill if they want to grow something intermediate or warm….


----------



## Guldal (Jul 21, 2022)

Karp60 said:


> You are blessed with warm climate, Victorians have to pay hefty heating bill if they want to grow something intermediate or warm….


Please, don't mention this for Angela (Abax)... as she has had to struggle heavily with bringing down the temp in her GH!


----------



## abax (Jul 21, 2022)

I have to struggle to keep the heat up in winter too! However, the struggle is worth
it for my beautiful Phrags. The electric co-op loves me.


----------

